# Golf Cart Experts...Positive rear end?



## Bigtimber (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone here welded up a golf cart rear end (spider gears) making it positive traction? Making it a live axle were both back tires pull as one is what I mean. 
     Has anyone done this before and did it make a big difference in the mud and whatnot? Any steering related problems to speak of? Thanks for any input.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 29, 2013)

Uh,  I would think it would help.  And I guess its a golf cart so the power wont break anything from this mod.  I know what I would do if I were contemplating this...  But then again I have no fear just buying a new part sometimes...  Good luck to you sir.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd look into something like a spool that ties the axles together. They're relatively inexpensive for a passenger car, so I couldn't imagine it costing much for a golf cart....if there is such a product made for golf carts.


----------



## Bigtimber (Oct 30, 2013)

Bassquatch said:


> I'd look into something like a spool that ties the axles together. They're relatively inexpensive for a passenger car, so I couldn't imagine it costing much for a golf cart....if there is such a product made for golf carts.



I don't think they exist for a cart. There are some limited slip and such rear axles....but your have to come off the money to buy them. Not exactly cheap. I just thought welding one up would be a good cheap solution....


----------



## GoldDot40 (Oct 30, 2013)

Bigtimber said:


> I don't think they exist for a cart. There are some limited slip and such rear axles....but your have to come off the money to buy them. Not exactly cheap. I just thought welding one up would be a good cheap solution....



It might work....and I've seen it work in passenger vehicles and trucks. But for how long? Even welded seams can only take so much. Not to mention that differential gears are heat treated. When you weld on them, the metal can become brittle. Usually if/when the weld on spider gears fails, it's catastrophic.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Nov 1, 2013)

Have you ever driven an old KW 4 wheeler with differential lock?

You best plan on going in a straight line.  If you lose grip on the front wheels you will have little to no control on steering.


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 1, 2013)

I have a Honda sxs that has a lockable rear. 
It works great for traction, but steering is a bear, maybe two bears.
A golf cart is much lighter and the steering would probably be even worse.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 1, 2013)

I remember seeing online A diff lock for golfcarts.


----------



## hogryder01 (Jan 10, 2014)

Check Plowmans Golf Carts at www.plowmanscarts.com they make a posi unit for golf carts.


----------

